# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  Seattle Metro Reptile Expo - April 30th!

## NWReptileExpos

Their will be plenty of captive bred ball pythons for sale at the upcoming Seattle Metro Reptile Expo on Saturday, April 30th at the Renton Community Center in Renton, WA.  Check out our re-designed website with updated vendor list!

NWReptileExpos.com
PDXReptileExpo.com
SeattleReptileExpo.com

----------

